# Repatriation of an American Hero Jerry “Jack” Wall



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

On October 3, 2012, Department of Texas Commander Dan Corbin granted permission to disseminate the following information:



> On October 2, 2012, I was contacted by the family of Airman 1st Class Jerry "Jack" Wall informing his remains were identified by the U. S. military and said remains were to be transferred to San Antonio, Texas for interment. The family member advised the airplane in which Airman Wall served was shot down over Vietnam in the mid-1960s. He requested The American Legion do everything possible to assemble veterans and other interested individuals to honor this fallen comrade.


Body arrives at airport on October 24, 2012.

Wake at Puente Funeral Home, Thursday, October, 25, 2012 at 7:00 P.M.

Interment: Fort Sam Houston National Cemetery, 1520 Harry Wurzbach, San Antonio, Texas 78029 on Friday, October 26, 2012 at 11:00 A.M.

:flag:


----------



## rowdyone (Aug 29, 2009)

Welcome home sir


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Welcome home indeed.


----------



## jebatu (May 22, 2006)

Welcome Home We Have Missed You


----------



## Fishtexx (Jun 29, 2004)

Welcome home Sir! May you now rest in peace.


----------



## Charlie2 (Aug 21, 2004)

*Welcome Home!*

A welcome home to a fallen comrade.

May you rest in peace.

A salute for you; Sir!

C2 Retired USAF E-8


----------

